# Del Toro's At The Mountains of Madness (201?)



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

According to Deadline, Del Toro is FINALLY tackling H.P.Lovecraft's "At The Mountains of Madness". And he's bringing none other than James Cameron on board to produce. OMG, I'm gonna actually break down and watch a JC 3D movie.

IMHO, this is probably THE best movie news I've heard all year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cameron, del Toro and Lovecraft, oh my!

Just popped in to post the same story, TM. This is fantastic news.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

AWESOME. That is one of my all time fave Lovecraft stories, and Guillermo del Toro is a frippin' visual genius, and Cameron is a guy who Gets **** Done, no matter the size or scope. Schweet.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Three of my fellow Horror fiends have pretty much said what I would have uttered, so I will just simply say, I concur with everything they just said and no more.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope del Toro stays more along the lines of Pan's Labyrinth than Hellboy 2.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Seems at least one Lovecraft "authority" is not pleased with the script he's read.

"Hellboy" meets "The Thing"? Thoughts?

http://www.cinematical.com/2010/08/30/mountains-of-madness-del-toro/


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

"Lovecraft scholars" crack me up.

Scripts are weirdly specific things. A screenwriter isn't supposed to do the job of a set designer or a casting director or an art department. I have full faith Del Toro will make this a visually rich movie.

Not sure about the "Thing" angle, but I suppose I'll give it a chance. I do hope we get to see a lot of the city. I must say I'm not terribly sad for the removal of all that exposition. It was a large, tedious passage with a great foundation but needed many more revisions and some judicious editing. Frankly, as written it was a bit silly and overindulgent.

In general I've been less impressed with Del Toro's mainstream output than his smaller movies like Pan's Labyrinth and The Devil's Backbone, so I'm not really expecting any kind of slam dunk. But it does sound like much fun.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Del Toro wants Tom Cruise to star? Uhm..........

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16411


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

....and he won't stop talking!

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16642


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Word is the script out in the wild is not much like the current one. It's interesting how he talks about the monsters being vague, yet Lovecraft went into meticulous detail about the elder race. Plenty else was nonspecific though, I suppose.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Update on the status of the flick.......

Uh oh.

http://www.deadline.com/2011/03/del...-next-picture-as-legendary-preps-pacific-rim/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bummer for the Lovecraft fans


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Del Toro confirms the project is "dead."

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=18348


----------

